# Creative Couplets



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

The object of this game is simple: To pair two words, that together form an interesting turn of phrase, idea or expression. And each person who posts, uses the second word in the previous pair to begin a new pair.

Example:
Post # 1: Thorn bird
Post # 2: bird brain
Post # 3: brain shrinking
Post # 4: shrinking violet
...and so on.

I'll begin with this:
*
nonfiction book*


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

book end


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

End time


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

time out


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

out house


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

house  guest


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

guest room


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

room service


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

service level


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Level field


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

field mouse


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mouse trap


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

trap door


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

door stop


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

stop sign


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sign language


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

language arts


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

Fine arts


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

arts district


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

District court


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

court house


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

house call


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

call time


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

time travel


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

travel agent


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

agent orange


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

orange blossom


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

blossom queen 

(As in cherry blossom queen at a spring festival)


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

queen bee


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

bee  wax


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

wax museum


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Museum guide


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

guide dog


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

dog days


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

days out


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

out cold


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

cold front


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

front door


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

door prize


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

prize package


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

package holiday


----------



## LivingWell (Oct 25, 2017)

holiday season


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

season change


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

change up


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

up town


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

town hall


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

hall monitor


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

monitor  activity


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

activity level


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

level headed


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

headed back


----------



## LivingWell (Oct 25, 2017)

back home


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

home front


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Front row


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

row boat


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Boat people


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

people person


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

person  lost


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

lost ticket


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

ticket lost


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

lost out


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

out money


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

money bag


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

bag lady


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

lady bug


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

bug lover


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

lover boy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

boy howdy


----------



## LivingWell (Oct 25, 2017)

howdy people


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

people watching


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

bird watching


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

watching movies


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

movie script  (sorry for the slight cheat)


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

script format


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

format editor


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

editor training


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

training monkey


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

monkey business


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

business account


----------



## LivingWell (Oct 25, 2017)

account manager


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

manager position


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

position vacant


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

vacant lot


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

lot fifteen


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

fifteen times


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

times table


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

table setting


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

setting  foundation


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

foundation crack


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

crack cocaine


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

cocaine user


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

user friendly


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

friendly neighbor


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

neighbor watch


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

watch tower


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

tower builder


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

builder guarantee


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

guarantee satisfaction


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

satisfaction achieved


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

achieved success


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

success rate


----------



## Susan Alison (Jul 1, 2011)

rate forecast


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

forecast weather


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

weather condition


----------



## SueSeabury (Mar 12, 2016)

Conditional expression


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

expression expert


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

expert design


----------



## LivingWell (Oct 25, 2017)

design maker


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

maker drug


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

drug store


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

store closing


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

closing time


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

time zone


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

out cold


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

cold drink


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Drink beer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

beer thirty


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

thirty seconds


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

seconds apart


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

apart fall


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

fall down


----------



## Northborn Swordsman (Apr 29, 2018)

down rhythm


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

rhythm section


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

section eight


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

eight bells


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

bells ringing


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

ringing ears


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

pierced ears


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

ears perked


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

perked coffee


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

coffee maker


----------



## amy_wokz (Oct 11, 2014)

maker syndrome


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

syndrome list


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

list items


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

items wanted


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

wanted poster


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

poster board


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

board game


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

game time


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

time out


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

out cold


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

cold sore


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

sore throat


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

throat lozenge


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

lozenge flavor


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

flavor selection


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

selection process


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

process data


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

data breach


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

breach contract


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

contract labor


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

labor intensive


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

intensive care


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

care package


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

package delivery


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

delivery room


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

room service


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

service entrance


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

entrance exam


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

exam room


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

room key


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

key message


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

message received


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

received instructions


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

instructions unclear


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

unclear statement


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

statement jewelry


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

jewelry box


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

box lunch


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

lunch counter


----------



## LivingWell (Oct 25, 2017)

counter attack


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

attack dog


----------



## AmyD (Jun 13, 2018)

dog house


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

house coat


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

coat rack


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

rack ready


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

ready cash


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

cash bar


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

bar stool


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

stool pigeon


----------



## SallyElliot (Jun 14, 2018)

pigeon flock


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

flock together


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

together again


----------



## LiveWell-Amy (Jun 13, 2018)

again lost


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

lost treasure


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2018)

treasure island


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

island adventure


----------



## AmyD (Jun 13, 2018)

adventure game


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

game room


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

room divider


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

divider wall


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Wall flower


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

flower garden


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

garden house


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

house sitter


----------



## FullLiving (Jun 14, 2018)

sitter wanted


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

wanted poster


----------



## HlthyAnita (Jun 14, 2018)

poster boy


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

boy scout


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

scout camp


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

camp counselor


----------



## michaelcsahd (Aug 1, 2018)

Counselor Troi?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Troi What


----------



## michaelcsahd (Aug 1, 2018)

What gives


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

gives up


----------



## michaelcsahd (Aug 1, 2018)

throw up


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

up town


----------



## TwistedWisteria (Jun 3, 2018)

town square


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

square yard


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

yard stick


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

stick around


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

around about


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

about time


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

time square


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

square root


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

root cause


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

cause turmoil


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

turmoil game


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

game plan


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

plan exposed


----------



## michaelcsahd (Aug 1, 2018)

exposed crime


----------



## amy_wokz (Oct 11, 2014)

crime spree


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

spree binge


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

binge watch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

watch TV


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

TV news


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

news anchor


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

anchor butter


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

butter cookie


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

cookie jar


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

jar jar


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

jar awake


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

awake ye


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Ye Faithful


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

faithful companion


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Companion Volume


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

volume control


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

control stick


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

stick shift


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

shift  night


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

night watch


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

watch dog


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

dog house


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

house cat


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

cat toy


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

toy story


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

story book


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

book cover


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

cover story


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

story time


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

time travel


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

travel agent


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

agent orange


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

orange juice


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

orange blossom


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

blossom season


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

season change


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

change time


----------



## michaelcsahd (Aug 1, 2018)

time travel


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Travel Log


----------



## michaelcsahd (Aug 1, 2018)

Log File


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

file cabinet


----------



## michaelcsahd (Aug 1, 2018)

China cabinet


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

cabinet door


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

door closed


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

closed meeting


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

committee meeting


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

meeting minutes


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

minutes remaining


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

remaining members


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

members only


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

only you


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

You know


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Know Love


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

love letter


----------



## Nina Huffney (Apr 28, 2019)

resignation letter


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

letter writing


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

writing tablet


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

clay tablet


----------



## AmyD (Jun 13, 2018)

tablet price


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

List Price


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Price shopping


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

shopping cart


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

cart pushing


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

pushing sales


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

pushing buttons


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Shirt buttons


----------



## jakecrew (Dec 10, 2019)

Agent 47


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

jakecrew said:


> Agent 47


Please note that your couplet should have started with "buttons". Welcome to the game and I will not ignore you for the mistake.

47 numbers


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

numbers game


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

game bird


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

game face


----------



## LiveWell-Amy (Jun 13, 2018)

face cream


----------



## HlthyAnita (Jun 14, 2018)

WDR said:


> game face


Please note that you take the last word and then add your word. It should have been 
bird face


----------



## HlthyAnita (Jun 14, 2018)

LiveWell-Amy said:


> face cream


cream tube


----------



## LiveWell-Amy (Jun 13, 2018)

tube paste


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

LiveWell-Amy said:


> tube paste


paste done


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

done posting


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

posting reply


----------

